# Tiny,Tiny,extraordinary,exceptional



## wishful (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok..We have seen pinto,overos appies and specific bloodlines now let see those

extraordinary, tiny, beautiful little heads. I am a "head hunter" in a manner of speaking




Lets see those minis that didnt grow out of their beautiful,tiny,chiseled head


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 17, 2005)

Not sure what size is tiny to ya...

here are a couple of my small ones

This is Moose ~ 30". She will be four in April.






This is Semi ~27" She will be two.






This is Little John. ~ 29" He will be 3.






This is Summer ~ 31", my Rowdy gradaughter. She will be 9


----------



## Relic (Dec 17, 2005)

My personal sweetheart a 27.5: coming 4 yr old stud who is passing his head on to his babies but not his short size looks like..little Galahad.











smaller picture


----------



## gibsongrrl (Dec 17, 2005)

Her head is little, but the rest of her is fat.










-Kristie


----------



## kaykay (Dec 17, 2005)

heres star one of the prettiest heads and necks on the farm. i have some more horses with beautiful heads but no good pics. tiny in my avatar has kept that beautiful chiseled head


----------



## sfmini (Dec 17, 2005)

This is Reeces Mystic Hawk. Originally a keeper but..... now to be a victim of my downsizing.






Here she is two years older, still a pretty girl.


----------



## Star (Dec 17, 2005)

Great thread! I'm a head hunter myself, I love the dishy little heads, they're very important to me. Here are some of mine:

Scott Creek Monarch Melody






Vermilyea Farms Love Song, the mare in my avatar






Top Tens EKs Krystal






Century Farms Little Star






I wish I had better pictures, they don't do these girls justice.








Conny


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm a head hunter too! Always have been, always will be!



I look at the head first and if I don't like that I don't bother with the rest



I like a big soft eye, small muzzle, and a dry structure.....on a proportionately small head.

Here are a couple of my favorites.

This is Reflections Buttons N Bows CBY........a Liz pic yes, but she is coming 3 and her head is still exquisite. She is 28 3/4". Will be bred to Skipper next spring for an '07 foal....sure am anxious to see that one!






This is Reflections Tonkawa CBY. His head was tiny and refined and going to stay that way. His buyer gave him away to someone in MN for a pet I heard. Can't understand that. He was a top quality colt



Wish I knew what had become of him.






I see a bunch of heads on here already that could come live at MY farm!



Guess I'm not the only headhunter around here!

Charlotte

Star, is your Top Ten bred mare by Skipper Bea?????


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Dec 17, 2005)

Here are a few of ours with tiny Arab type heads! Click their names for more information.

[SIZE=14pt]*Lost Spoke's Winter Dream Catcher aka Catch*[/SIZE]






*[SIZE=14pt]CCMF Legacy's Legend[/SIZE]*






*[SIZE=14pt]SunBreak's Latte Tyme[/SIZE]*






*[SIZE=14pt]Libertymere's Legacy's Pepper[/SIZE]*






Dawn


----------



## Getitia (Dec 17, 2005)

Not the best angle on this head so it is difficult to see his small muzzle - We too love those exotic heads.











and I have to include Lee - who as a 14 year old stallion, always improves the heads on each and every foal he produces.


----------



## Jess P (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay, so hes still a baby but we expect him to be around or under 30".

This is our Brookfair's Buckeroo Don Juan Diego. AMHA/AMHR.


----------



## journey (Dec 17, 2005)

Those are some beautiful horses. My Harley has a small head, but with that double mane, it looks huge. Hopefully I will get a digital camara for Christmas and I will be able to post pics of my babies. I would love to clip Harley come this summer, but I know he will not calm down enough for me to do it. His mane looks terrible because he thinks he is a dog and rolls around in the mud and dirt all the time.


----------



## Becky (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm definitely a head hunter! Short, dishy, with tiny muzzles and huge eyes. My kind of horse!

My stallions have them for sure. This is Harts Tip Top Flash pictured in my avatar.






This is Redrock Incognito.






This is Redrock Ahoy Captain SOS.






Gotta love the boys!


----------



## Belinda (Dec 17, 2005)

WoW Great Photo's.. I have a couple I would like to ad also.. As a pretty head sure makes it fun to feed in the evenings when all those sweet faces are looking over the doors





Most of mine are faces with there winter beards but you can still see the nice shape and big eyes that they have..

This is Cross Country Bad Moon Rising , now owned by Josh Moore






Cross Country Fatal Charm owned by Lisa & Mike Stassle






Wall Street Rock E Rocks Them owned by the Larramores






2005 Filly sired by REflection owned by Cross Country


----------



## Star (Dec 17, 2005)

Charlotte said:


> Star, is your Top  Ten bred mare by Skipper Bea?????
> 523691[/snapback]
> ​


Hi Charlotte!

No, she's not, her sire is an Egyptian King son out of a Rowdy daughter, her dam is from the Sligo breeding program.




Conny

PS: Your Reflections Buttons N Bows CBY is adorable!!!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Dec 17, 2005)

I really like my Palley's head

And I really like Magic's too

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/mini.../Magicarchy.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/mini...ey/55ff9e5c.jpg

I LOVE dished Chizzled heads, awwwwwww! thats onother thing i look at along with conformation and color

Gage


----------



## NMMack (Dec 17, 2005)

Lost Spoke Ranch said:


> *[SIZE=14pt]SunBreak's Latte Tyme[/SIZE]*









<Heavy Sigh......> I just Love this Tiny Treasure, what a gorgeous, sweet face!








Nancy


----------



## vvf (Dec 17, 2005)

here are a few of our mares that i think are pretty headed.

Valley View Rockin Raquel






and her daughter...

Sugar Temptation (now owned by Arabian Echo in Az)






Leepers Cafe Latte






and our newest junior stallion, who i think has a real nice/small head

JCM's Rodeos Cowboy


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 17, 2005)

Well Star, she's a pretty girl!

Charlotte


----------



## RavenHawk000 (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree on the head hunting.........I love those chiseled heads. So many foals grow out of it, but not all of them !!! Here are my favorites...............

Jones' Simply Dazzling...pictured here in 2005 at 11 years old........Dazzle is in foal to our AF Black Majesty for 2006...













Flying W Farms Little Blue Velvet....pictured here in 2005 at 13 years old.......she's in foal to our Majesty for 2006...










Jones' Just Sensational.....daughter of Blue Velvet above......in foal to Majesty for 2006...










Jones' Majestic Kizmet.........daughter of Majesty...in foal to our Tex again for 2006...






Here is Majesty.........he definitely did not grow out of his chiseled head......






And here's our Tex...he has one of the prettiest heads I think....this picture really doesn't show that.....






What a great topic! I love looking at all these pretty heads!!!!


----------



## Tami (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh, Nicole, Simply Dazzling is just that.



What a beautiful mare. Be sure to post pictures when that foal arrives.

Here is my guy. He is coming 2 and is 28.5.


----------



## wwminis (Dec 17, 2005)

*[SIZE=14pt]This is 4 year old 25" W W Heza Silver Star son of Multi National Champion 27" NFC's Quicksilver![/SIZE]*






*[SIZE=14pt]And this is 23" at 6 months WW Heza Silver Bullet (BB) son of 25" Heza Star and Grandson of Quicksilver![/SIZE]*


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm not a head hunter... I've got the heads, need the muscley bodies... Lol.. I'm actually a nose hunter. Does that sound wierd??? Where we purchased our first mini we saw a horse that was being boarded and it was a $300K horse, with a brother (repeat breeding) that was worth over seven digits. He had the nicest nose opening... It was very refined... I was in love.... he had the most gorgeous horse head I've ever seen. I wasn't introduced to this fine fellow, just informed that his stud fee was way more then I could ever afford... I believe it. They thought he'd go further then his brother, but had a leg fracture and so he was out of commission and not to happy about being stuck in his stall.. while the leg healed. Anyway, since then I've been checking out noses on horses.

Our little guy Tonto has a very very short head, great nose opening, big poppy eyes... but what do I know??? I'm a novice at this. I just know what I like. I guess I need to work with him and sweat him this spring if we are going to show him. He just has a hay belly... and a little neck. I guess if we work him a bit, clip his hairy body and let his grow his ooopsy forelocks back, maybe someone other then our family will love him too.. (at a horse show!)

We have three Rowdy grandsons... some Egyptian King in the background... We just purchased a very nice mare, that throws very very nice babies... fingers crossed for 2007!

God Bless,

Lynn W


----------



## brookhaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Nicole...you forgot one...






Jones Majestic Ultimate Victory, now proudly owned by Brookhaven!


----------



## RavenHawk000 (Dec 17, 2005)

brookhaven said:


> Nicole...you forgot one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Merry......are you kidding???? I could never forget Victory!!!!! But I wouldn't want to steal your glory and pretend like he's still mine. I mean, I would like to pretend like he's still mine and he still is ours at heart and always will be. Gosh, that's one special boy as I'm sure you've figured out by now.

Geez, he's gorgeous.................<heavy sigh> I love that head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minimule (Dec 17, 2005)

This is a 3 yr old, going on 4. He is about 29".


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow! These horses are gorgeous! I had such a great time looking at them. They could all make a wonderful book. Congratulations to all of you!

Joan


----------



## attwoode (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's Katie at 20 yo.






and her grandaughter Diamond


----------



## HJF (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is Pizazz as a 2 year old. He is 4 now and 28'' (sorry if it's really big):


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 18, 2005)

I love this guys head





Just Spunky 28.75"











Eclipse has a pretty nice head too!










Eclipse 05 Filly SH Gorgeous Sunset Bay I love her head too!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 18, 2005)

I just realized I don't have any really good pics of my stallion Chips' head, but he had a nice head, and puts a nice head on all of his babies, gotta love that!!






Here are some of my mares:

Spring






Stormy, out of Spring, sired by Chips






Crayonbox Chips Sunday Brunch "Sonny" owned by Gwen Semmens

out of Crystal sired by Chips






Most of my horses have nice heads, I just don't have good pics of all of them. Guess I know now what I will be doing next spring!


----------



## Dona (Dec 18, 2005)

I have always LOVED exotic heads on horses....and there are some awesome ones being posted here!





This is Mustardseed Legionaire's Destiny....our 27" stallion. He has a nice, tiny head (tho I wouldn't call it exotic)...just waiting to see what he throws when crossed with our Moonie daughters.






And here is Hemlock Brooks CockRobin who was the stallion we started out with back in 1989 when he was 11. These pictures show him at age 26. I love his head & he always threw tiny, gorgeous heads to all his foals.


----------



## minimomNC (Dec 18, 2005)

Although I am not a head hunter, I want the entire package, I am very blessed to have some pretty headed horses. But these four fillies I think are very nice.

Villas Party Doll, love this mare, she is to me, a very beautiful mare.






My next one is a filly we were blessed with being able to buy. She is the most unphotogenic horse I have ever owned, until these pictures.

Honeysuckle Knoll Sundances Analisa






My last filly is really a treasure. She doesn't have the greatest head but her body and neck are awesome. I am very lucky to have her. She is also leading the AMHA Honor Roll in yearling mares 28 & under. She also just gave us our first open supreme while she was showing in FL.

LR Scouts Miss Image






And my baby, Hearts. She should be a wonderful show filly next year.


----------



## tallgateminis (Dec 18, 2005)

Great Topic! I know what you mean about head hunting. Im one of those too.





Heres mine:






My other horse has a very pretty dishy head but I dont have a picture of him right now.


----------



## shane (Dec 18, 2005)

ooooh i love all the pretty horses, you all could have put together a calender, id have bought A LOT! LOL I CANT POST so ill just pretend that mine has the best head okay? well he has the biggest head as hes spoilt rotten lol just kidding, all your horses are gorgeous now i know why the judges have a hard time


----------



## Erica (Dec 18, 2005)

Well though not a "head hunter" so to speak I LOVE a pretty head on a horse. I don't have to have what most people label as exterme or exotic heads as I am not fond of the big dish that most people label as that exotic look, I prefer a dish but a more subdued one, and then as Carl Mitz has said where do the teeth go in these heads/mouths? These mini house teeth much to the size size as their counterparts in a MUCH littler head and especially those tiny, tiny heads and teeny tiny muzzles, and then in return in trying to get that exotic tiniest head you possibly can you can really screw up the teeth. So my head of preference is a pretty one, dainy but not the tiniest possible, good shape and definition to it. Can't stand a straight head, or roman nose, or a blocky head with no shape.

I am a NECK person and can overlook a not perfect head (I can't stand an ugly head, but can deal with a not perfect) if it in a well set neck that comes out and UP of the shoulder good, gotta have that front in for me.


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is Indian Peaks Midnight Express taken this summer at age 4.


----------



## mistyrose (Dec 18, 2005)

Photo by J Hoch

This is our Stallion Cheval NV Me. His head is so small we had to have his bridle specially made and use a 3" bit. He is 33" tall.


----------



## slaneyrose (Dec 18, 2005)

mistyrose said:


> Photo by J Hoch
> 
> This is our Stallion Cheval NV Me. His head is so small we had to have his bridle specially made and use a 3" bit. He is 33" tall.
> 
> ...


mistyrose he is gorgeous!! and midnight express above has the best head and nostrils!!



Wow!! these pics are fab. thanks for sharing them with us!!!


----------



## Songcatcher (Dec 18, 2005)

I think/hope that I'm right that this thread is primarily about tiny heads, not just tiny horses.

Here are two of my favorites, taken early last Spring and quite wooly, but still very pretty:

High Tops Hannah - 32"






and Gem Dandys TJ - 30"


----------



## tini-z (Dec 18, 2005)

Grosshill EK Creation Genesis - 29"

He is our little Arabian


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 18, 2005)

I can't take a decent picture to save my life...but my stallion, Long Shots Texas Lakota, does have a very nice head, and throws it to all his babies.






Here is a fuzzy picture of one of his sons, Long shots Little Maximoto, even in his winter fuzzies, he is pretty cute.






All the pictures that you guys have of such perfectly groomed horses, makes me absolutely positive that next summer, I_ will_ hire someone to take pictures of my guys. I groom mine for the shows and such; but can't take good pictures, if I am the handler. Tied to the fence...just doesn't "cut"it, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tami (Dec 18, 2005)

I forgot one, this is Oak Park Rumor Has It. I think he has the prettiest little head on my farm.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Dec 18, 2005)

I am like MinimomNC, I prefer the total package but really like to have a prettier head, esp on my mares. (Who of course I have not one single nice pic of!



) However I have 2 pic's of some of their foals, the first, Haley, is out of Stormy, my Fire and Ice daughter, I think she has a nice head.





The other is my little mare Attraction, by my Minibit's Little Red Coat daughter, Star. She's got a pretty head in a Big horse way, and I have to say, is my favorite.



(Just don't tell the others!)


----------



## mountain_waif (Dec 18, 2005)

....


----------



## wwminis (Dec 19, 2005)

*Here's our beautiful Multi National Champion 27" NFC's Quicksilver!*


----------



## Margaret (Dec 19, 2005)

There are lots of beautiful heads here.. Cant begin to name them there are so many!... Also love those lovely archie necks that tie in so beautifully.....Tina z -I have allways admired your EK Creations Genisis.



Just had to tell you.


----------



## xxs (Dec 19, 2005)

Here is 29" Blue Diamond Caribbean Wind, my 2 yr. old colt sired by 37" Wind Walker..lol! But, hey, look at that head!


----------



## andi (Dec 28, 2005)

Bumping up for Yankee Minis,

And adding a few of mine ...





This first one is Junior. He is a yearling colt, and his head is actually looking better and better all the time, drying out and getting very "chiseled". He is a cross of two of our stallions being a Nikki son and out of a Private Terms daughter.






This is Kicks, a two year old mare. Her photo is a little fuzzy but you can really see her nice jaw. She is a Nikki daughter.






This is Rita, a yearling filly. Probably my favorite head, the blue eyes and blaze really make her very striking. She is by a stallion that we lease Dancer, and out of the same dam as Kicks.






Finally Tango, one of our weanlings from this year. I can't be sure of how his head will be when he grows up, but he is by the same sire as Rita so I have high hopes that it will stay as nice as hers is.


----------



## Dona (Dec 28, 2005)

WOW....James, Tango is awesome! Now THAT'S what I call EYELINER!!!!!


----------



## Aubrey715 (Dec 29, 2005)

We strive to produce pretty little dishy heads. Our National Grand Champion Stallion, Lucky Four Silvers Rebel Legacy has done a perfect job of producing dishy heads too. Most of his foals have stayed under 30" too. He has produced many foals that have pretty little heads. Here are a few of them.

First is Gander Hill Chantilly Lace "Lilly". My favorite show horse.






Here is a baby picture of her. She was the cutest little baby.






And then this is a picture of her as a yearling in November of this year. She has grown out of the little head she had a little bit but she still has a very pretty arab head.






And here is another picture of her. It is a close up of her head.

Second, is Gander Hill Legacy's Glory Bea.






Here she is as a weanling at her very first show, as you can tell she absolutly loved it. She did amazing though and came in 2nd out of 6 horses. She is going on 2 years old now but i don't have any pictures of her on hand right now.

And then there is her full sister Gander Hill Twilight. One of the most fun horses to show. And i just love her little head. She is 29" going on 3 years old.











Here she is in Liberty that she did amazing in.

And then there is Gander Hill Legacys Fanci Feather, she has one of the most exotic heads i have ever seen. She is also only 28.5" going on 4 years old. My cousin Lee Crutchfield of Aloha Acres came so close to buying her because how exotic she is but he didn't and i am glad because she has a home for life here.






Here is a picture of Feather in Liberty for her very first time. There was about 15 horses in liberty and she came in 1st under all 3 judges. She is the best liberty horse i have ever had. She was just gliding and she was having a blast out there. I just stood out there in the center of the ring and watched. I didn't have to ever make her go. I will never forget the feeling that i got from watching her and seeing and hearing everybodys reactions. Everybody was just going wild and i was speechless. I had everybody coming up to me telling me how wonderful she was and that they have never seen a horse in liberty do what she did. I do not ever think i will ever have another horse as good as her in liberty. She is going on 4 years old and is due to foal in April so i am hoping she has a baby just like her.

We strive to produce those tiny dishy heads. I just love little dishy delicate heads.

Aubrey


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Dec 29, 2005)

I love a pretty head










29", 24 yrs old, stallion, Dee's Johnny Cash






Justin as a foal






Justin's sire- Toyland Taquito Brio






Misty- broodmare, 32.5"






Calita as a yearling






Calita's 05 foal- C spots Calista Falabella (sired by Johnny Cash)






This guy is only 25 3/4", 3 yrs, Shadow Lake Squiter- love those little fox ears!






C Spots Dakota de Falabella- I just love this guy





Tammie


----------



## pam (Dec 29, 2005)

The first thing that attracted me to my filly - Ice - was her chiseled head. I love her dainty, feminine look. She is shown below and in my avatar.






Pam


----------



## Bess Kelly (Dec 30, 2005)

This is Komokos Domino Amego....passes great heads and conformation to his offspring. Now 18 y/o, he's still fantastic, all 32.5" of him. he's the sire to MistyRose's great little driving stallion, Cheval NV Me.....(pg 4)...see a resemblance?



Amego is a dunskin & minimal marked pinto. I have several of his daughters and they pass the package on. Pretty country movement, also.


----------

